# Filter Help....



## Hemi_Man (Sep 22, 2011)

Looking for a good filter to upgrade to for my 30 gallon tank. I have 4 small RBP.

J was looking at this one:
Marineland PC-ml220 Multi-stage Canister Filter- 30 to 55-Gallon, 220GPH


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Are you planning on upgrading the tank soon? 4 rbp will outgrow that tank in a couple months. That being said id just get a filter for the next tank your gunna get and stick it on the 30 gallon til you get the tank.

Id look more along the lines of eheim 2217, cascade 1000, aquaclear 110, fluval series canister filters, or another filter rated for high gph. The filter should turn over all the water in you tanks multiple times an hour. Dont trust the "how many gallon tank" rating from the company label. Those dont work for piranha


----------



## Hemi_Man (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking around December for a bigger tank. What size tank do you recommend?

Fluval 405 External Canister Filter -110V, 340 gallons per hour???


----------



## Hemi_Man (Sep 22, 2011)

Cascade® 1000 Canister Filter for up to 100 Gallon Aquariums, 265gph???


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

I reccomend a 75 gallon if youre not gunna add anymore fish. If you can, search craigslist or the member classifieds. You can find some amazing deals on tanks amd filter setups. If you want to, scoop a 125 gallon since theyre still 18" wide but so much longer. You could easily house a few more reds then.

That fluval looks like it should be okay for a 55-75 gallon. Id still leave on the hob with it just for a little more filtration. Keep searching the internet my friend. There are so many deals to be found.

Haha like i said dont trust the company ratings for how many gallons it can handle. We piranha keepers dont look at that as much as how much media it holds and its flow. I have a cascade 700 on my solo cariba 40 gallon breeder tank.


----------



## Hemi_Man (Sep 22, 2011)

Yea I paid $25 for 30 gallon setup off Craigslist... I found those filters on amazon all around a hundred bucks


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

fx5


----------



## ussoldierforhire (Sep 12, 2011)

I too have an fx5 and it's a BEAST. Definately not for a tiny 30gal. You need a bigger tank and soon.


----------

